# ibs getting worse



## iwscat

I am new to this forumMy IBS thet I have had since I was about 21 is getting worse I am in constant pain day and night ther seems to be no relief I am on 2 lots of medication but nothing works my stomach churns and rumbles all the time and I have a constant noring painsHas anyone any answers.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Welcome to the forum and website support group....How long since you were diagnosed with IBS? What medications are you taking? IBS is a difficult syndrome to live with, but too, you also need to be aware that there can be other conditions that may exist alongside the IBS - if you have been in communication with your doctor, and IBS is the only thing they have found that is causing your symptoms, there are some things that may be helpful.But typically, IBS does not cause you to wake up in pain in the night, and usually there are periods of time where there is a break in the pain - I say this because I had another condition on top of my IBS - you mention "noring" pain - do you mean "gnawing" pain? This could be IBS, but since it is in the stomach, you may want to consider seeing the doctor about this if you have not already confirmed it as IBS only. That being said - if there is nothing else going on - you may want to consider peppermint and /or fennil tea which may be helpful to the tummy...For pain, that is ongoing, with no cause - termed as functional pain and IBS - you may want to consider the IBS Audio Program 100. You can read more about it in the links below my signature, and the topics on this forum, as well as clicking on the teal/blue link on the top of this page which will take you to the website.All the best to you and again welcome to the forum... Take care.


----------

